# Back-Arm bumps.



## Onederland (May 20, 2005)

Most people have them, and they're annoying.

I've never really payed any attention to the "help" sections in magazines until now.

How do you get rid of them?


----------



## joey_zane (May 20, 2005)

Being the Lush addict that I am I use Buffy the Backside Slayer by Lush... it's an exfoliating solid body butter that both exfoliates and moisutises (it's base is cocoa butter)


----------



## Shawna (May 20, 2005)

They are from a genetic condition whose name I forgot.  I have them too.  They are caused b/c your skin doesn't slough off as fast as normal skin.  If I remember to exfoliate everyday, they go away.  I use totally juicy grapefruit body scrub.  It is cheap, and really helps.  I have also heard great things about Cake brown sugar scrub, but I haven't tried it yet.  I always spend my money on makeup................


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 20, 2005)

my friend has those, her doctor says she can't get rid of them but my friend uses a acne facewash from neautrogena, The orange one and it is working okay.


----------



## amandamakeup (May 21, 2005)

I would say just keep exfoliating every day, I think Clinique has a good exfoliant.


----------



## niecypiecy (May 21, 2005)

I use those gloves from the body shop to help with those


----------



## Isabel (May 22, 2005)

I was just talking about this with my mother the other day. I thought it was some sort of dry skin, but she told me it is genetic like Shawna said. 

Where can you buy these cheap scrubs? At drug stores?


----------



## sophie-au (May 23, 2005)

Shawna and Isabel are right - it is genetic.

It's called Keratosis Pilaris.  It's tough to tackle because most people don't realise you need to exfoliate AND moisturise to keep it at bay.  If you only exfoliate or only moisturise, it won't be enough.

A physical scrub (i.e manual exfoliation) is not the best method when dealing with KP. It requires something that can dissolve lipids like a salicylic acid (BHA) body wash.

Constant maintenance is required or it just comes back.

More info can be found at:

http://www.keratosispilaris.org/

If you're squeamish, be noted some of the pics on info pages may disturb you.

HTHS!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sophie-au* 
_Shawna and Isabel are right - it is genetic.

It's called Keratosis Pilaris.  It's tough to tackle because most people don't realise you need to exfoliate AND moisturise to keep it at bay.  If you only exfoliate or only moisturise, it won't be enough.

A physical scrub (i.e manual exfoliation) is not the best method when dealing with KP. It requires something that can dissolve lipids like a salicylic acid (BHA) body wash.

Constant maintenance is required or it just comes back.

More info can be found at:

http://www.keratosispilaris.org/

If you're squeamish, be noted some of the pics on info pages may disturb you.

HTHS!_

 
a doctor once told me these bumps were caused by not having enough zinc in your body.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 28, 2005)

Def. get a good body scrub and lotion.

I've been using a body scrub by bibo and I really like it. I just used it up and am going to try a new sugar scrub by BedHead.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 12, 2005)

i recently moved from florida to tennessee, and i have this problem as well, and in florida i felt out of place because i never saw anybody else with this condition but once i moved up here to hicksville usa  it seems almost EVERYONE has it. one thing i have noticed is if i get sun on my arms, which is where i suffer from it the most, theyll temporarily go away yet come back within a week. AND I THOUGHT THEY SAID TANNING WAS BAD? J/K. Im sure it has something to do with the sun burning off layers of skin and being bad and all of that fun stuff, but I was curious to see if anybody else noticed a correlation between their sun exposure and reduction of the ugly bumpy mess!?


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 
_i recently moved from florida to tennessee, and i have this problem as well, and in florida i felt out of place because i never saw anybody else with this condition but once i moved up here to hicksville usa  it seems almost EVERYONE has it. one thing i have noticed is if i get sun on my arms, which is where i suffer from it the most, theyll temporarily go away yet come back within a week. AND I THOUGHT THEY SAID TANNING WAS BAD? J/K. Im sure it has something to do with the sun burning off layers of skin and being bad and all of that fun stuff, but I was curious to see if anybody else noticed a correlation between their sun exposure and reduction of the ugly bumpy mess!?_

 
YES! I hate to tan because I know how bad it is for me, and now that I'm confident enough to be the pale girl that I am, I don't go to the tanning bed unless I am going on vacation and don't want to have a KILLER sunburn--then I just go for a week or two. HOWEVER, when I do get a tan, I notice my skin is a lot tougher and less susceptible to ingrown hairs, KP, even little scratches on my skin don't turn into a red mess for days. But I think cancer is definitely more evil than being a little red and bumpy from time to time!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2005)

I have them on my arms but if I use a scrub, body lotion and salicylic acid gel they go away.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jul 30, 2005)

i have them tooo !!!  i always wear long sleeve shirts..
they make me feel VERY insecure about my skin !! 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I have them on my arms but if I use a scrub, body lotion and salicylic acid gel they go away._

 
What kind of lotion and salicylic acid gel do you use?


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 31, 2005)

I use pro active body scrub.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 31, 2005)

i have these bumps too...and Neutrogenas Body Clear Body Scrub works good because it has salicylic acid in it! it worksand its a good price!


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 11, 2005)

Try Eucerin Plus Intensive Repair Body Cream with Alpha Hydroxy, I had the same problem and it worked no more bumps on the back of my arms.


----------



## lori (Jan 15, 2006)

i usually just use a scrub and they seem to disappear. i use just a cheap boots brand but it's good. buffy from lush is amazing!!!!


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

Exfoliating and moisturising will get rid of them. You can't get lazy though or they will come back.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 20, 2006)

I second the vote for Buffy the Backside Slayer by Lush. It works super well and it's really moisturising too. www.lush.com


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 26, 2006)

oh i have that too on my arms.


----------



## chiq (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah those suck.., I have them too. I actually went to the doctor, and she said it's mostly genetics (since my mother had them), and it'll gradually go away when you get older.. i was like.."who is going to look at me then.., i'll be wrinkle-ly"

But they've gone quite a bit since then (2 yrs?), they're almost gone now. I used *Neutrogena's Skin Smoothing* body lotion, they have one made especially for this called *Bump Minimizing w/ spf 15*.


----------



## KJam (Jan 28, 2006)

I had them bad. I did clear them up, but you have to keep using it.

Drugstore.com has a green apple warming sugar scrub. If I use this in the showetr, I get rid of them in a week or so. If I get lazy, they slowly come back. It's great stuff - smells like apples and gets warmer and warmer as you exfoliate.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 28, 2006)

I have them too and i haven't found a scrub that works yet. Buffy the backside slayer didn't do squat so i've just accepted the fact that i'm stuck with them!


----------



## KJam (Jan 29, 2006)

I am telling you, this stuff works better than anything I've tried
http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...UY-PLST-0-SRCH


----------



## blondekitten (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_YES! I hate to tan because I know how bad it is for me, and now that I'm confident enough to be the pale girl that I am, I don't go to the tanning bed unless I am going on vacation and don't want to have a KILLER sunburn--then I just go for a week or two. HOWEVER, when I do get a tan, I notice my skin is a lot tougher and less susceptible to ingrown hairs, KP, even little scratches on my skin don't turn into a red mess for days. But I think cancer is definitely more evil than being a little red and bumpy from time to time!_

 
I agree with those who said tanning helps them. We all know the risks of tanning but honestly it's the only thing that's ever completley cleared mine up, and it did it in like a week!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 2, 2006)

I believe DERMAdoctor makes something for this that I've seen reviewed in mags...
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=5762
A bit pricey but worth it if it works!


----------



## islandblossom (Mar 17, 2006)

I have keratosis pilaris as well and my doctor prescribed a lotion to me called lac-hydrin. It makes my skin a lot smoother and my skin more even-toned  so that the kp is less noticeable.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 17, 2006)

i have keratosis pilaris too. its improved since ive got a bit older (at least its not obviously all over my face anymore!), when i was young my mum decided to take me to the doctor over it and i ended up seeing a dermatologist. she said there is know known cure for it sadly. but there are things that help, such as exfoliation, and sunlight! it gets so much better in summer. i guess ive just learnt to live with it now.

sorry i cant help more but i can offer sympathy!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 21, 2006)

the sun gets rid of mine almost instantly*hides head in shame*


----------



## stockham (Apr 6, 2006)

i've always had this on my arms, but now i've started to get it on my legs too!  i only realised it when i was staying at my boyfriend's house for the first time!  not the best impression to make.  since then i've been using a range of scrubs and moisturisers and it seems to be going away.  just scrub and moisturise is what i say!


----------



## steponme (Apr 12, 2006)

my sister has this. i think she used amlactin. or lachydrin. i forget which, similar names.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 16, 2006)

i have this problem on the backs of my arms too- ewwhhh!! but i find that exfoliating religiously like made will eventually help to soothen the bumps out- but like someone mentioned previosly, you gotta do it everyday - or else all that previous hard work will be an utter waste of time cos they do grow back.  
Being the lush bitch that i am, i too suggest and use "buffy" exfloiater- imo the best thing (2nd to MAC) ever invented!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_i have this problem on the backs of my arms too- ewwhhh!! but i find that exfoliating religiously like made will eventually help to soothen the bumps out- but like someone mentioned previosly, you gotta do it everyday - or else all that previous hard work will be an utter waste of time cos they do grow back.  
Being the lush bitch that i am, i too suggest and use "buffy" exfloiater- imo the best thing (2nd to MAC) ever invented!_

 
buffy works! ive used it on my legs and bum before


----------

